# Smallest of the turtle



## errik00 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey What is the smallest species of turtle? I dont want a turtle that will grow very large just one to fit a in a tank for life. Can any one help me out?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What size of tank are we talking about?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

* You will get a better response in the Reptile and Amphibian forums, so topic moved


----------



## errik00 (Feb 4, 2006)

A 55 gallon tops


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

Small turts are painteds and maps. Around 5-8 inches fully grown


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM (Jul 19, 2006)

there is a specie of turtle that stays smaller then painted turtles and is way better looking im not shure what its calld (srry) but i can give you a good discription to google it. its got a tall spine its really small and instead of a red belli like a painted it has a solid yellow belly along with a yellow (web) all over its head and shell. o yeah and btw i might be able to get you one from a certain river at my grandparents house im heading over there in a few days


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

BLUEDIAMONDRHOM said:


> there is a specie of turtle that stays smaller then painted turtles and is way better looking im not shure what its calld (srry) but i can give you a good discription to google it. its got a tall spine its really small and instead of a red belli like a painted it has a solid yellow belly along with a yellow (web) all over its head and shell. o yeah and btw i might be able to get you one from a certain river at my grandparents house im heading over there in a few days


ROFL!


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM (Jul 19, 2006)

piranha5150 said:


> there is a specie of turtle that stays smaller then painted turtles and is way better looking im not shure what its calld (srry) but i can give you a good discription to google it. its got a tall spine its really small and instead of a red belli like a painted it has a solid yellow belly along with a yellow (web) all over its head and shell. o yeah and btw i might be able to get you one from a certain river at my grandparents house im heading over there in a few days


ROFL!








[/quote]

your laughing because i dont know the name of a wierd turtle? well if your so smart help me out. got a name for it? i gave a pretty good discription. if your not going to positivly contribute than doesnt say anything at all!


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

BLUEDIAMONDRHOM said:


> there is a specie of turtle that stays smaller then painted turtles and is way better looking im not shure what its calld (srry) but i can give you a good discription to google it. its got a tall spine its really small and instead of a red belli like a painted it has a solid yellow belly along with a yellow (web) all over its head and shell. o yeah and btw i might be able to get you one from a certain river at my grandparents house im heading over there in a few days


ROFL!








[/quote]

your laughing because i dont know the name of a wierd turtle? well if your so smart help me out. got a name for it? i gave a pretty good discription. if your not going to positivly contribute than doesnt say anything at all!
[/quote]
I am positively contributing...









Well, it's not a Cooter bc they grow up to 14 inches +, it's not A YBS bc they also grow large. Your describing a turtle with yellow markings and I just listed two that I know of first off...still checkin give me a few......


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

If you want an attractive North American turtle that will never outgrow your 55 then look toward spotted turtles.

Do you have a State and county locality for your "weird" turtle?


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> If you want an attractive North American turtle that will never outgrow your 55 then look toward spotted turtles.
> 
> Do you have a State and county locality for your "weird" turtle?


He told me on another post that he seen this turtle in a river in the midle of Indiana.


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

Spotted turtlesa are very expensive...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Here are some links for info on Indiana species..

http://www.butler.edu/uterp/turtles.htm

http://users.ipfw.edu/kingsbury/

http://herpcenter.ipfw.edu/outreach/INspecies.htm

http://www.iuk.edu/~koocm/speakers.shtml


----------

